# Smokin It #3 or Smokin Tex 1460



## smokey50 (Jul 13, 2014)

I am looking at both these smokers. I like the size of the Smokin It #3. I know there is a big price difference, but am wanting information on the performance and reliability. How are the temps. in each unit?

Any help from users would help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## old sarge (Jul 13, 2014)

The BEST advice I can give is to visit the forums on both sites and read the posts there as well as here on those smokers.  A large forum with lots of members speaks volumes.  SI has a large following here on SMF, you cannot miss it.  There are also some posts regarding the ST line.

I will also say that you need to read the FAQ on the SI and ST sites. The temperatures do have swings, and they are normal for an analog smoker.  For the vast majority of users, those swings are accepted.  For some however, tighter control is desired and they build a PID or add one like the Auber and get a more precise control over the temp, usually within a couple of degrees.   Nothing made by man is perfect. 

I would also look at the warranty, and the cost of accessories or replacement parts. Also compare them feature by feature be it wheel size or capacity, wattage, whatever. 

You can join the forums and ask unit specific questions there as well.  Shipping is by FedEx at SI, and it is not cheap.  But it is quick.  I don't know how ST ships. 

You cannot go wrong with either smoker. The users of each will tell you that. 

 If you have deep pockets, you might want to look at the CookShack line of smokers.


----------



## divotmaker (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi Smokey!  Both are fine units, and operate virtually identical.  The only differentiations are the cost, and the warranty.  ST offers a 2 year warranty, and SI has a 3 year warranty.  I suspect you've already noticed the cost difference; definitely more good Q real estate for the money with the SI #3!  As far as temperature stability, you will also see virtually identical performance.  Any electric with an analog controller will experience temperature swings, but they "average out" to the set temp over time.  One thing you can do to get really tight temps is to add an Auber PID digital controller to the unit.  You'll get temps +/- 2° with it.  Like Old Sarge said, look at the Cookshack if you have really deep pockets - big cost difference.

If you get a chance, join the SI forum and see what lots of happy users think!  In fact, join both user forums and decide for yourself.


----------



## chef willie (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi....Smokin' It #3 owner here an totally agree with the above 2 posters. Old Sarge runs a Cook Shack and purchased a SI for a family member...so, that's a testamonial right there. I like mine a lot....and have lived with the temp swings...for long smokes it really doesn't matter that much IMO if using a good probe therm. I've wanted a pellet smoker for some time now and recently purchased a Char Griller pellet smoker from Lowes....I might suggest you take a look at that. An entry grade unit, much like the SI to a Cook Shack. I'd wanted a Yoder but cost & shipping put it out of my immediate reach. To me, similar end result in the limited use I have given it but has the look of a true pit...again, my opinion. They all have quirks and learning curves to deal with....part of the game....HTH, Willie


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 13, 2014)

......


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 13, 2014)

.........


----------



## padronman (Jul 14, 2014)

Smokin-It #2 owner here.  Go with the #3 and save some money to use on MEAT!!!!

Scott


----------



## smokey50 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the info. Very helpful and much appreciated. I'm looking hard at the Smokin It #3.

Thanks again.


----------



## old sarge (Jul 26, 2014)

Let us know which one gets chosen and how it all works out.


----------



## restorick (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey Smokey50,

New owner of a SI3.  I ran my first smoke yesterday and the results were fantastic.  I can't say enough about the machine and the company.  Before I purchased I compared to the ST and Cookshack.  Great reviews on those as well.  In the end it came down to the feedback I saw on a number of forums, and quite frankly, the price was really right.

No matter what you choose, you'll make a great decision!  Good luck...

Rick


----------

